# Anyone going to Idaho speedcubing 2015



## Washington (Sep 13, 2015)

I live in Washington state and was wondering if anyone else is going to Idaho speedcubing 2015? I'm
Not 100% sure I'm going. But if anyone else is going hmu on kik so I can get to know some of you? Kik: GoreV6


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/IdahoSpeedcubing2015/competitors.php
I don't know these people's speedsolving names, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## jimdon (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm coming to the US next month, so I might be there.


----------

